# Finally got my 180 set up!!!!



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Been a while to get this tank moved, set up, stocked up.... but it's here!!!

Whatta ya think?

180 with duel overflows, 40gal sump, 2 eheim 2028 cannisters, AC110, tons of africans, carib-sea african cichlid sand, granite boulders, 2 x 250w metal halide lights 20,000 k and 14,000 k.

Considering a change to t5ho 10000k and actinic blue.

Suggestions welcome for lighting and scape.

FTS:










FTS ANgle:










Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius":





































Intermedius and Hap Ahli:










Hap Ahli:



















Red Empress:



















Red Empress & N. Tretacephalus:










Ruby Red Peacock:


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Very impressive! Beautiful fish and I love the granite rock.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! How are all those vics doing?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've been naughty... mixing tangs and vics and malawi africans... but they actually get along fine. I have had ZERO aggression problems from the vics. I had a crimson tide that tried to be billy bad a## but the big yellow OB peacock taught him a lesson or 2. He's not been as brave lately.

So far so good... the only real aggression I have is from the 3 hap 44 males i have... the dom. male picks on the other 2 but not really anyone else.

Just the usual chasing and stuff, but I"ve stocked heavily in order to spread any aggression.


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice fish!! the Tank is jewel!! What is the name of the last photo aulunokara?? Is it Red Rubi??


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Good to hear the aggression isn't too bad, as the tank is spectacular!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks! I hope to make some adjustments to the scape, as well as plumb a drain through the flooor to the basement and add some plumbing to the main house water for refills... I'm not liking the fact that the 2 MH pendants dont' match color wise though... like I said, might have to switch to T5 retrofit.


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous  I have a Juwel 180 but the bow front and would love it to turn out like this  I also got some fish and learned that they shouldn't be together - fryeri, red empress and yellow labs along with a convict and a red zebra but, they seem to roll along just great at present.

Would love to hear more about how you stocked etc and how you get along with the fish you have in there so that I can perhaps compare to how my little clan get along ( even though i am majorly understocked for my tank compared to yours, I have no aggression either )


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone... even the smart alec ones... lol...

as for the stocking, honestly, I didn't do anything special.. I just keep a lot of fish so that the aggression is spread out. No one really gets picked on much because the aggressive ones have 20 fish to pick on... I get a nipped fin here and there, but all in all, things go pretty smoothly. Lots of chasing and always something going on, but this tank is so big and has so many places to lay low, I don't think I"ll have any problems. Time will tell.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

few more shots....

livingstonii










julie










Tret


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Antuni said:


> Nice fish!! the Tank is jewel!! What is the name of the last photo aulunokara?? Is it Red Rubi??


Yes, it's a ruby red... 

Added a few fish... will post pics later....


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

wow that tank is beautiful.Really good job loving the fish and there colours


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Need to get some more pics I guess...


----------



## Jamey (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice looking arrangement!

I have a 150 w dual overflows yet to be set up (has to be resealed), I was hoping the dual overflows would be enough filtering if I put in a pair of pumps in the range of 1000gph each, using a dual sump filtering into a single bucket for return (in case of single pump failure). what power are you using for the wet dry pump? I hope I don't have to put 2 canisters on it as well! Oy! Wife is gonna kill me


----------

